# [BROTHER DTG OWNER] - sound advice on how I could go about increasing sales?



## jazki (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone I am just looking for some sound advice. I have a Brothers DTG and it produces wonderful prints, but I can not seem to market them no matter what I do. Does anyone out there have some sound advice on how I could go about increasing sales? I am at wits end. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Immediately I think of photos. One great advantage of garment printers is their ability to print full color on low quantities, without costing an arm and leg. Take advantage of that. Car shows, dog shows, etc. These people would love to put their hog (motorcycle, or the real thing), or whatever they're proud of onto a t-shirt. When you're at an event like this, people will eat it up (I think they would. I've never tried it.).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  :: ​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jazki, what have you tried so far?

You can find some great tips on marketing your services locally here: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## corradomatt (Jan 16, 2007)

I would go to anyplace that has lots of retail traffic and an assortment of random stuff for sale. Like a local Postal Annex for example. you could offer a program to them for people to put family pictures on t-shirts and you could give the store a cut of the action.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I would also contact screen printers in your area and offer your services for low quantity runs that they probably turn away, you could build a relationship with them on the wholesale level and probably wind up getting lots of referrals for retail sales.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jazki (May 5, 2009)

Thank you guys for your help, I have tried several of your ideas with no luck. But I will just keep trying to move forward. Thanks again


----------

